# FTP und Dyndns



## methmx (16. August 2004)

*Ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe*

Hallo ,

also zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe mir einen eigenen ftp-server eingerichtet ,
und innerhalb des Lans funktioniert auch alles bestens , aber sobald ich  versuche über meine Dyndns.org zu connecten, komm ich nicht rein.

ich weiss auch leider nicht wodran es liegen kann , denn ich hab schon so einiges gelesen und gemacht.
Also habe mir Bulletproof FTP-Server genau so eingerichtet wie es auf der Seite 
http://www.bpftpserver.com/manual/manual_de/index.html beschrieben ist.

Dann habe ich mir eine Dyndns Account angelegt (kann ihn auch von aussen anpingen).Dann hatte ich einige probleme mit dem Portforwarding,  aber habe es glaub ich geschaft, 

so sieht das jetzt bei mir aus 
bei meinem Teledat Dsl Router von der Telekom

Menu 21.3.2 - TCP/IP Filter Rule

                    Filter #: 3,2
                    Filter Type= TCP/IP Filter Rule
                    Active= No
                    IP Protocol= 6     IP Source Route= No
                    Destination: IP Addr= 0.0.0.0
                                 IP Mask= 0.0.0.0
                                 Port #= 21
                                 Port # Comp= Equal
                         Source: IP Addr= 0.0.0.0
                                 IP Mask= 0.0.0.0
                                 Port #=
                                 Port # Comp= None
                    TCP Estab= No
                    More= No           Log= None
                    Action Matched= Drop
                    Action Not Matched= Forward

                    Press ENTER to Confirm or ESC to Cancel:

ich habe zwar keinen plan davon , aber ich glaube das das so richtig ist, weil
wenn ich mich mit FlashFXP conecten will kommt unten die meldung:


1.....connecting to XXXX.dyndns.org -> Ip -Port 21 (attempt # 6)
2.....conected to XXXX.dyndns.org 
3.....220 FTP version 1.0 allready at Wed Jan 5 06:28:20 2000

4.....USER XXXXX
5.....331Enter PASS command
6.....PASS (Hidden)
7.....530 User XXXXX cannot login
8..... connection failed

Also ich versteh daraus , das ich kurz verbunden war aber das er die benutzerdaten nicht annimmt, obwohl ich alles gemacht habe.

ich weiss jetzt langsam wirklich nicht mehr weiter, deswegen suche ich auch hier rat, vieleicht kennt ja einer das proplem und kann mir einen tip geben.

danke


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. August 2004)

Hast du Benutzername und Passwort überprüft? Den User angelegt usw?
Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich glaube das Problem liegt irgendwo in dem Bereich.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. August 2004)

Ich glaube kaum, dass du BulletProf. (kostenpflichtig !) auf einem dyndns-Rechner einsetzt. Piraterie wird von uns nicht unterstützt.

// closed


----------

